# Park Service- Seasonal Employment



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any info/advise about the NPS Seasonal Employement? Duties? Age Requirements? Training? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

You have to attend an acadamy approx 4 months long, once you get hired full time the acadamy is 6 months at FLETC. the age limit for full time officer is 37 years old, but seasonal is 21-57. It is difficult to become full time, you have to put in some years as a seasonal before becoming full time.

you have to attend a seasonal acadamy approx 4 months, once you get hired as a full time officer the acadamy is 6 months at FLETC. The age limits for seasonal are 21-57, full time is 21-37. It is very difficult to get on full time you have to put in some years as a seasonal.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot


----------



## MtBiker (Dec 29, 2004)

*Seasonal Law Enforcement Training Program *
_(information updated Jan. 24, 2007)_
The Seasonal Law Enforcement Training Program (SLETP) was developed in 1977 to prepare the seasonal ranger to perform law enforcement in areas administered by the National Park Service. The training program is offered at nine venues across the country. The core required program consists of 334 class hours. Some programs may require additional hours. 
A successful graduate becomes eligible to receive a Type II law enforcement commission once a background investigation, drug testing and medical screening is completed. Information regarding medical standards for commissioned rangers can be found here. In addition, there is a good chance that physical fitness standards will be implemented for seasonal rangers in October 2006. Prospective students should contact the school they plan on attending for the specific graduation requirements. Fitness requirements for seasonal positions will be posted here when they become applicable and available.
Once obtained, the commission enables the bearer to carry firearms, make arrests, investigate crimes and assist in the execution of warrants.
Schools offer the SLETP in a variety of ways. The diversity of offerings is reflected in the varying lengths of classes.
· (S) - Straight Academy (40 hours or more/week) 
· (P) - Peace Officer Standard Training with NPS add-on or add-in 
· (O) - One session per academic year (1 or 2 semesters) to full-time students 
· (T) - One session over two academic years to full-time students 
· (C) - Combination of weekends and semester breaks 
Each school recognizes or offers recognition for completion of the course in one or more ways:
· Continuing education units 
· Semester hours 
· Quarter hours 
· Certificate 
The cost of each school's program is set by the administration of that school. Prospective students should personally contact the directors of the schools being considered and inquire as to the availability of housing and meals, as well as the tuition costs and any additional fees for ammunition, targets or other items.
We have attempted to offer the most recent information on class dated, but cancellations and changes in scheduling are not uncommon.

*Hocking College*
National Ranger Training Institute
3301 Hocking Parkway
Nelsonville, Ohio 45764-9582

*Class Dates:* Aug. 17 - Dec. 17, 2004 (P) and Jan. 18 - May 27, 2005 (P)
Bill DeWeese: (740) 753-3200 (24 hours); (740) 753-3591, ext. 2321; _fax_: (740) 753-9411
[email protected] 


*Northern Arizona University*
Park Ranger Training Program
Department of Geography, Planning and Recreation
P.O. Box 15016
Flagstaff, Arizona 86011-5016

*Class Dates:* Sept. 11 - Nov. 17, 2006 (S)
Jan. 16 - April 20, 2007(S)
Steve Dodd: (928-523-8242; _fax:_ (928-523-1080; temporary number during summers (406) 888-5212
[email protected] 


*Santa Rosa Junior College*
Santa Rosa Training Center
5743 Skylane Blvd.
Windsor, California 95492

*Class Dates:* Jan. 8 - March 9, 2007 (S)
Oct. 8 - Dec. 12, 2007 (S)
Jan. 7, 2008 - March 7, 2008 (S)
Oct. 6 - Dec. 10, 2008 (S)
Scott Verse: (707) 836-2914; _fax_: (707) 836-2948
[email protected]
www.santarosa.edu/ps 


*Skagit Valley College*
Administration of Justice Program
2405 E. College Way
Mount Vernon, Washington 98273-5899

*Class Dates:* Jan. 2, - April 4, 2007 (S) (700 hours) 
Bill Overby: (360) 416-7829; _fax:_ (360) 416-6669
[email protected] 


*Slippery Rock University*
Seasonal Ranger Training
Department of Parks and Recreation/Environmental Education
Slippery Rock, Pennsylvania 16057-1326

*Class Dates:* Aug. 28, 2005 - May 15, 2006 (O) 
Dr. Jack Lisco: (724) 738-2596; _fax:_(724) 738-2959
[email protected] 


*Southwestern Community College*
Public Safety Training Complex
225 Industrial Park Loop
Franklin, North Carolina 28734

*Class Dates:* Sept. 8 - Nov. 16, 2006 (S)
Jan. 22 - April 4, 2007(S) and Sept. 7 - Nov. 15, 2007(S) 
Reta Hamilton: (828-369-0591; 800-447-4091(ask for PSTC); _fax:_ (828-369-2428
[email protected] 
www.southwesterncc.edu/pubsafety/nps 


*University of Massachusetts at Amherst*
Seasonal Law Enforcement Training Program
Continuing & Professional Education
100 Venture Way, Suite 201 
Hadley, MA 01035-9430

*Class Dates:* Saturdays and Sundays, Sept. 9-10, 23-24; Oct. 7-8, 21-22; Nov. 4-5, 18-19; Dec. 2-3, 16-17, 2006; Feb. 3-4, 17-18; March 3-4, 2007; plus Monday through Saturday: Jan. 2-20 and March 12-17, 2007. (C)

Interested students please contact the Program Director, Dave Swendsen, at 978-263- 5219 or [email protected] or Academic Programs, (413) 545-2484, [email protected] 


*Vermilion Community College*
NPS Seasonal Ranger Training
1900 E. Camp St.
Ely, Minnesota 55731-1996

*Fall 2006:* Seasonal Park Ranger Law Enforcement Skills Training 
Steve A. Lorenz: (218-365-7265 _(office)_; toll-free (800) 657-3608; (218-969-1197 _(cell)_; (218-262-7258 (_office-Hibbing_) 
[email protected] 

*Colorado Northwestern Community College*
Criminal Justice Program
500 Kennedy Drive (Hill Hall)
Rangely, Colorado 81648

*Class Dates:* Jan. 15 - March 17, 2007 (P) 
Interested students should contact Ronald Wilson, (970) 675-3331; toll-free (800) 562-1105, ext. 331; _fax_: (970) 675-3330
[email protected]


----------

